# My Skateboard Freestyle Shots C&C Welcome



## Rekd

These are skate-park shots from last year at Dew Tour Championships in Vegas. 

CC always welcome.

1.






2.





3.





4. (Two of Ryan Scheckler cuz he's such a stud)


----------



## AMW

I really like #2. I digg the look of the skaters in 3 &4 but to me there was some perspective lost.


----------



## Rekd

Thanks for looking. You're right, they do lose a lot of perspective with nothing in the frame to judge their size/distance.


----------



## MWG

Rekd said:


> Thanks for looking. You're right, they do lose a lot of perspective with nothing in the frame to judge their size/distance.



Was thinking the same thing, nice shots regardless.

Keep doing your thing!


----------



## skywalker

yes, #2.  The space under the Skateboard and the facial expression is the key.


----------



## doubleoh7

rekd - would have loved to practice shooting there!  nice photos (especially #3) - bet the full res photos are sick!!!!


----------



## PhotoTish

Nice set of photos - I love the expression and pose in #2 :thumbup:


----------

